# ECSA - Foreign qualification interview



## 3rguy (May 19, 2018)

Hi,

Given that my engineering qualification is not part of the Washington/Dublin/Sydney accord, I had to apply for a foreign qualification from ECSA. Even though I provided them with all the details they requested, I was still put into the interview process, which is scheduled to take place in 1 week time. Has anyone gone through this interview process? If yes, what kind of questions were asked?

Thanks for your replies


----------



## spreddy (Feb 6, 2017)

3rguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Given that my engineering qualification is not part of the Washington/Dublin/Sydney accord, I had to apply for a foreign qualification from ECSA. Even though I provided them with all the details they requested, I was still put into the interview process, which is scheduled to take place in 1 week time. Has anyone gone through this interview process? If yes, what kind of questions were asked?
> 
> Thanks for your replies


Hi,

Which stream of engineering were you into ?
have you been interviewed? what is the outcome?
how much time have they took to conduct interview from the date of application?

Redgards
Siva Prakash Reddy


----------

